# Non-HGV motorhome with slide out?



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Dear all,

Take pity on me... herself is convinced that she needs something with slide out sides...I know, I know.... I am aware of the big american rigs, but I need something in the under 7.5T range - that will not kill me in fuel bills...

She has been made worse by allegedly seeing an advert for a UK / European model with this; anyone else seen it? 

Aside from trading her in for a new model, (probably cheaper than the alternative) anyone refer me to a web site?

Thanks

David


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I seem to remember seeing one in the MMM.


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

Frankia. http://www.frankia.it/compact_fiat.htm

Only on Fiat chassis, they do at least one in each class, all pictured on the right at each link.

http://www.frankia.it/holiday_fiat.htm

http://www.frankia.it/comfort_fiat.htm

http://www.frankia.it/luxury_fiat.htm


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

early and current models of the Frankia 'Vario-space' or slide-outs

M&D


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Last year a British van converter offered a van with a slideout (RDH?? now defunct?) - not sure whether that was just a prototype.

I've mentioned before - why do only the largest motorhomes offer slideouts, when it's the smallest that would gain the most benefit? Odd, isn't it? It's a huge opportunity for an enterprising manufacturer.


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

Hello Drandall, not quite sure what size non HGV slideout you are looking for but on page 235 of July 05 edition of Practical Motorhome ( on sale from today ) there is a Manhattan Coachman, appears to be based on a Renault Master. The seller's phone number is 01284 764461.

Now I'm going to watch the match. Come on Liverpool!

Regards trig


----------



## 88728 (May 9, 2005)

> I've mentioned before - why do only the largest motorhomes offer slideouts, when it's the smallest that would gain the most benefit? Odd, isn't it? It's a huge opportunity for an enterprising manufacturer.


Believe me, we are trying! But everything is a compromise.
The slide-out mechanism in our new van is very cumbersome and heavy - hydraulics, actual metal mechanism parts, extra walls, all the controls... As you go smaller it actually becomes more of a problem to accomodate all those gubbins and the benefits probably diminish. I dare say you could put a slide-out in most things but you've got to get all the other stuff in there too! Plus there's more than one type of slide-out...

I would be interested in seeing details of the Manhattan but their website seems to be under construction  
Frankia are good, IMO they are average in terms of quality but are always coming up with new ideas and solutions. Very interesting.[/quote]


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

My idea would be for a factory, long-wheelbase, very-high-top van with two sliding doors. Remove the sliding doors, and replace with simple slideout boxes (retaining the original door skins) that house settees (no complicated, expensive hydraulics/elec motors needeed - just a simple push/pull on cargo runners). On site the two slideouts leave a large area in the centre of the van to walk around and permit the use of larger, more comfortable settees than the usual ones with 'rock'n'roll' mechanisms. Access would be through one of the rear doors and, of course the two front doors. Two swivelling front seats, with small toilet/shower, cooker and fridge would make a lovely 'compromise' motorhome - small on the road but BIG on site.


----------



## 108776 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Under 7.5 t with slide out*

Hi,

Yep I think your better half probably saw the MCL Motorhomes advert, they are releasing an under 7.5t vehicle with a slideout in 2008 - called Tycho.


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

We're uder 7.5T at about 6.3T and 3 slide outs!

Mick


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I think you could knock a few pedestrians and lamp posts over with the back end swing on *that* thing ........

Harvey


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

A few weeks ago I saw a second hand van conversion with a slide out at Marquis Northampton. Don't know if they still have it, give Andy Silvester a ring on 01604 402888

Tco


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

We have a Forest River C class at around 6.4 tonne, 31 feet and a decent payload, its grrrrrrrreat. Normal car licence and bags of room. We have just returned from our first trip away in it (Moreton-in-Marsh) and you just can't beat the extra space we have with the slide in the living area. As for the fuel consumption its not going to be great, but we knew that when we bought it and its worth it!


----------



## 108776 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Under 7.5t*

Hi,

I think the original question was for a European vehicle, not US stuff. Most of the US stuff have illegal dimensions, rear overhang and width especially. VOSA are getting stuck into US imports now, maybe the style and taste police should get involved on half the US stuff as well ;-)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

Just a quick word - the original quesiton was posted two and a half years ago!

Stevo9er - are you the Steve from MCL motorhomes, by any chance?

Gerald


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Under 7.5t*



Stevo9er said:


> *Most* of the US stuff have illegal dimensions, rear overhang and width especiall


A _slight_ overstatement spoiling an otherwise good post. 

Dougie.


----------



## 108776 (Dec 17, 2007)

Aren't you supposed to comment on old questions?

No I'm not that Steve, just got the same name.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Stevo9er said:


> Aren't you supposed to comment on old questions?


Indeed, but I would preface my response with "I know this is an old question, but ...", especially on one which is as old as this. Members coming along afterwards sometimes miss the date stamp on the posts.



Stevo9er said:


> No I'm not that Steve, just got the same name.


So, nothing to do with MCL? Sorry if I'm being rude, but the nature of your initial 2 posts, both on old threads, 'announcing' the MCL motorhome looked to us mods like someone trying to slip in some advertising, which isn't allowed on MHF. We think members should know who is affiliated to a supplier, and who isn't.

The motorhome you mentioned is new, and makes a feature of being under a certain weight, so an unscrupulous dealer or manufacturer could just search through old threads to see if "RV" and "weight" are mentioned, and promote this particular vehicle.

Apologies if we got it wrong 

Gerald


----------



## 108776 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Under 7.5t*



asprn said:


> Stevo9er said:
> 
> 
> > *Most* of the US stuff have illegal dimensions, rear overhang and width especiall
> ...


Maybe, just basing that on the list of US RV's in the back of MMM where around 70% are overwidth let alone with dodgy rear overhangs. The wing mirrors need to be taken into account as well (which they aren't in MMM) as they are mainly lower than 2m from the ground.

Not attacking US motorhomes, just know a few people who have been stung, they are great value for money jsut watch the dims.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Stevo9er said:


> Aren't you supposed to comment on old questions?
> 
> No I'm not that Steve, just got the same name.


Hi Steve,

you were given the opportunity to reveal yourself, yet chose to decline the offer.

Traders/dealers and their *staff* have an obligation here on MHF to identify themselves to our members, simply so the members when reading the information, can understand it is biased because of the connection with the company.

We will leave your posts as they are, you didn't go so far as to advertise with links/telephones numbers etc.

MHS...Rob


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> you were given the opportunity to reveal yourself


This is extremely unfair. How come he gets an opportunity like that? I've never been asked to reveal myself here.

ottytrain2:

Dougie.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Slide out*

Winibago View?

Dodge (Mercedes Chassis) 4.6T

There is another one on a Merc Chassis but cannot think of the name.

Trev.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

I reckon that a slideout on a pvc is the way to go.


norm


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Slideout*

RS Motorhomes do a twin slideout under 7.5 the Elysian


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This one is older than the OP......................... Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Amazing advert for housekeeping, an 8 year old thread from the grave.

tony


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Eveninig all,
hey, so whats wrong with an interesting subject to it might be yonks years old.

norm


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well has anyone got info about a motorhome that has at least one slideout in the 3.5t range.

cabby


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

goldi said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I reckon that a slideout on a pvc is the way to go.
> 
> norm


Isn't it called a pop up ! :lol:

peedee


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Slideout*



Littlebt said:


> RS Motorhomes do a twin slideout under 7.5 the Elysian


We have the RS Elysian but its over 3.5 ton. We have twin slide outs. MMM just published a Living with... Article in the latest May issue f you want to see a write up or check out my blog (link below)

C


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> Isn't it called a pop up ! :lol: peedee


This one would be called a pop-out then 

http://www.chameleonmotorhomes.co.uk/slideoutandreard.html

MHS...Rob


----------

